# UTI or heat?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm kinda out of my comfort zone with Grace.... I appreciate all the info on female heats but still have no idea :blink:

I'm waiting for Dr. Julie's partner to call back since she is not in office today.

Important to know: Grace is not a good drinker. I ordered her a fountain and it will arrive tonight so hoping she starts drinking more. She does like the bottles for water but only if I hold it - not if I hook it up. Sigh.

She loves drinking from the sprinklers so that is why I thought of the fountain.... But anyway. She does not currently drink enough.

This afternoon she peed outside. Then about 20 minutes later we came inside and she peed inside. About 10 minutes later she sat at the door (her saying she needs to go out) so I took her out and she peed again. Then I brought her in and 15 minutes later she peed again.

I put a diaper on her and she peed a short time later, again. I noticed 2 small drops of blood on the cloth I put in the diaper.

So.....

Is this just a bad UTI or kidney infection? .... Ugh. I hope it isn't kidneys 

Or is this heat?

Gus is not acting weird around her. And Bella (sister's dog) isn't acting weird either. In fact she and Grace currently are "group eating" on the same plates so no hostility or aggression there. Which makes me think she isn't in heat?

I only noticed the 2 drops of blood on that one cloth when she peed - I wiped her with a tissue and nothing comes off. So I don't know :huh:

I will get her in to be seen either way... but I just wanted to ask while I wait for them to call back.

Thanks,
Tori


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The frequent urination and blood in the urine does sound like a UTI. You'll probably want to have the vet check a urine sample. 

Poor baby has been through so much!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like a UTI to me. I would get her checked for sure. I think 5 months is extremely early for a first heat cycle too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Definately sounds like a UTI....classic symptoms. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like UTI. I forget how everyone here said is an easy way to get a sample for the doc. Anyone?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I take a wee wee pad and turn it upside down. After urination pour it into a sterile container. That's the way I do it. Urine should be brought in shortly after collected. Hope this helps. : )


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks!

Dr. Julie's partner said it sounds like a UTI, so I will call again tomorrow for an appointment and bring in a sample.

Good idea about a pee pad...will have to get it in the AM when she really needs to go. She hates pottying anywhere but outside. But has had a ton of accidents today  

But thank you! Will keep you all posted when we get back from vet tomorrow. Gracie just can't seem to catch a break here.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel so bad for Grace. I know when I have a UTI...it is severly uncomfortable. You can give her a little low sugar cranberry juice or at least water. I know you say she doesn't really drink a lot but it would help to flush it out. How about letting her lick an ice cube. My Zoe doesn't drink at all either, but if I have an ice cube she wants it. I would give that a try. Good luck and please keep us posted. Hope Grace feels better!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You can even lay down the wee wee pad outside and she'll probably go on it there. Good luck and meds will help. I never used a bottle for Tyler. I just went with the bayou bowl from Crystal's store and he loves it and drinks plenty. I think it's non threatening, they get a decent amount (more than drips from bottle) and it keeps his face hair dry.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She does not like bowls of any kind.

The fountain is sparking interest... but she is a bit unsure about it so hopefully in a day or two she will figure it out. If not I will return it.

She likes bottles... but like I said - I have to be holding it.

She likes drinking from my glass LOL I tried giving her a tiny clear glass dish with water and ice like my glass but she wouldn't drink from it.

Ice cubes are okay, if I hold them.

I really think her "momma has to hold it" issues are because she honestly does not feel well from her liver issues...and now this. because she will drink on her own *sometimes* but I know that is probably when she is feeling a little better.

I'm giving her some apple cider vinegar right now. Not her favorite, but it worked well with Gus (he had UTI's as a pup after his neuter). So until we get some meds, we will do a tiny bit of that.

We don't keep cranberries in the house as I'm allergic.

Time for bed now... set my alarm to take her out in 3 hours if she doesn't wake me sooner.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For my Bichon outside I used a ladle just as she squatted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi will go on a pad OUTSIDE---once in a while will go on grass now. DH is the master at getting her to go outside. I also used the pad upside down when needed a sample. She squats so fast & is finished that it was my only hope.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Poor little Grace...she really has had a here share of medical issues. And yes, from what you describe, it does sound as though she has a UTI. I hope that when she is on the meds that her Vet puts her on, that she will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel so bad for baby Grace. She's lucky she has a Mommy who loves her so much and takes such good care of her. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tori hoping little Gracie feels better soon oxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the well wishes for Gracie.

I got a sample this morning using a spoon LOL 

The results will be back tomorrow. So will update again then.

She is doing okay. Sleepy and still peeing often.....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As so many have said, it does sound like a UTI. 

With a girl in heat her vulva would be swollen and you could take a q-tip and swab her vulva and you would come up with discharge.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt has gone through 2 uti's in the past. The frequent peeing and drops of blood were a sure sign. First time though she had a UTI with struvite crystals , second time just a UTI. ----- WATER ----- is the most important . Sneak it in wherever you can. I'd give her watered down yogourt, watered down chicken soup, watered down canned food, etc.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

watered down yogurt and chicken soup might go over  thanks!

Still waiting on the vet... he had emergencies all morning and the front desk girl won't give me the results LOL.... so waiting waiting.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::tumbleweed::


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Carina -- THANKS for the tip 

I will remember that!

The only time there is blood is when she urinates. And it is very very tiny amount. No discharge otherwise, and her vulva isn't swollen, her nipples aren't any different either.

Gus and Bella are not treating her weird... so I am certain it is just UTI, not heat 

Just waiting for vet to call...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Tori,
Poor little Grace. My Stormy went through her first heat at 5/6 months. Freaked me out! She peed all the time and she was SO swollen. Can't understand why anyone would not fix their female dog. What a horrible thing to go through. If I got that swollen I would have gone running to the nearest OR to get it taken out! Thank God for Edie, Judy and my vet. They talked me through it. So glad we don't have to go through that again! Hope Grace is doing better. How is the diet thing working out? My Stormy's BA normalized on the raw diet (+ supplements) I have my pups on. She is one healthy pup now. Neither she nor my Lily are big water drinker either. I call them my camels. That is one of the things I love about a raw frozen diet, it has a lot of water. I even add more water, my hubs says I give them mud to eat, LOL. Hey, you do what you have to.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Tori.....is everything okay?? We are all just worried about Grace.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bladder, kidney infections and crystals can also be a symptom of a liver shunt, so be sure to follow up with that bile acids test. When did Dr. Julie recommend doing it?


----------

